# Hard drive upgrade



## ace1234 (May 31, 2007)

Hi,

Trying to replace a hard drive for Tivo Roamio. Looks like the recommended drives are AV-GP series WD30EURS or WD30EURX. However both seems to be discontinued and third party sellers are asking for too much money. What is the recommended alternative replacement for 3TB hard drive.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

ace1234 said:


> hi,
> 
> trying to replace a hard drive for tivo roamio. Looks like the recommended drives are av-gp series wd30eurs or wd30eurx. However both seems to be discontinued and third party sellers are asking for too much money. What is the recommended alternative replacement for 3tb hard drive.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


wd red efrx


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can upgrade up to 8TB now with MSFR.

I have a Roamio with a 4TB WD40EFRX. 
WD Red drives are super quiet and use less power then even the green AV drives.


----------



## ace1234 (May 31, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

IIRC there is some kind of software prep needed for HDD's above a certain size (3 TB ?). There is an extensive thread on this you might want to look at:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507695


----------



## ace1234 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks. This link is helpful. Most of the drives they mentioned are discontinued. It seem WD Red drive is the way to go now. These Red drives are 5400 RPM. AV-GP drives were 7200 RPM. Not sure if speed makes a difference for TiVo though.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Not all Green drives are 7200 RPM, the EURX/S are 5400 RPM.

There are also WD Red Pro drives out there that are 7200RPM. Don't use those.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ace1234 said:


> Not sure if speed makes a difference for TiVo though.


It doesn't. Well, not in any good ways. In a computer a 7200rpm drive does make a difference.


----------



## bjarmon (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but wanted to know if the WD Purple drives are a better option than the Red? Not sure if there is much of a price difference, but the Purple says it's suited for DVR.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

bjarmon said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but wanted to know if the WD Purple drives are a better option than the Red? Not sure if there is much of a price difference, but the Purple says it's suited for DVR.


According to the consensus here, the Purple are not a good choice as they are not designed for a Tivo type application. The "DVR" mention is more of the security type of device rather than the 27/7 type you will need for a Tivo. The WD Reds seem to be the drive of choice currently.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> According to the consensus here, the Purple are not a good choice as they are not designed for a Tivo type application. The "DVR" mention is more of the security type of device rather than the 27/7 type you will need for a Tivo. The WD Reds seem to be the drive of choice currently.


That maybe out dated info. WD has dropped their green line and changed the purple line. Do we know anyone who has tested the new purple line of drives? And how is a security DVR not on 24/7?


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

I've got some purple 2 and 3 tb drives around and will install one in the ota that I ordered Tuesday. In my other otas' I have seagate pipeline and wd green av.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mickinct said:


> I've got some purple 2 and 3 tb drives around and will install one in the ota that I ordered Tuesday. In my other otas' I have seagate pipeline and wd green av.


Are they the new Surveillance Purple Drives with the 3 year warranty?

The old purple drives were entry level PC drives with 1 year warranties which is why I think people did not recommend them.


----------

